# Question regarding identifying a friendly soldier



## yureeka (11 Jul 2006)

I have been doing a lot of research through all sorts of military regulation manuals, but I can't find the answer.. 

Imagine this scenario, a group of Canadian soldiers are walking through the desert at night, they notice movement in the darkness, how do they acknowledge who it is? Do they simply scream out "Identify yourselves!!!"? What if its an english speaking enemy who simply yells back "Im American!"? Are there any rules regarding how a soldier should approach this situation? Do they exchange some sort of passwords? How do they avoid friendly fire?

Anybody know? Anybody have a link to a rule which explains this situation?

Thank you very much, I have spent days looking for this answer, I hope someone can help.


----------



## probum non poenitet (11 Jul 2006)

Give me five minutes and I'll e-mail you my list of secret passwords and maps ...

I know it's here somewhere ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2006)

If your a new soldier, you'll be taght the proper 'Challenge procedure'. If your and old soldier, you should know better. If your an interested civie, we have a challenge procedure that incorporates passwords and night recognition signals at the very basic level of the procedure. There are other more sophisticated ways, but we won't get into them here.

BTW,

For your reading pleasure, before you get in over your head, I stronly suggest you peruse the following threads before continuing.

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca.


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Jul 2006)

yureeka said:
			
		

> I have been doing a lot of research through all sorts of military regulation manuals, but I can't find the answer..
> 
> Imagine this scenario, a group of Canadian soldiers are walking through the desert at night, they notice movement in the darkness, how do they acknowledge who it is? Do they simply scream out "Identify yourselves!!!"? What if its an english speaking enemy who simply yells back "Im American!"? Are there any rules regarding how a soldier should approach this situation? Do they exchange some sort of passwords? How do they avoid friendly fire?
> 
> ...



I'm having a little problem with wondering WHY you might need to know this. If you are a civvie, don't worry the military has methods to minimize "blue on blue" incidents. If you are in the military or are joining, it will be covered either during Basic(can't remember what they're calling it this week BQ, PQ, PDQ, who can keep up) or during workup training for overseas deployment.

Other than that I will offer you NO information in regards to identifying friend or foe or any drills to prevent/deal with an incident like this! 

Have a nice day.


----------

